# Hi there



## jessicarobbins88 (May 8, 2009)

hi everyone...um..well I guess a little about me.I am 21 years old, I have 16 mice a cat and a snake. (no I don't feed my mice to my snake we buy his food separate.) I live with my fiance Lee (23) and our son Michael. (he is 2) Michael loves animals almost as much as me and his father.

I was wondering..does anyone post in the for sale anymore :?:


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi welcome, pic's please  
Yes I often have mice in the for sale section


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Heya, and welcome :3.

Yeah, I've sucessfully bought and sold through the sale section . Often its better to post in response to ads, I think, but good luck anyway :3.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum. Where are you from?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hiya yup I've also posted and replied via the sales section 

welcome to the forum


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome  

Yep I love the sales section have got some really good mice through here


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------

